# Toro 38095



## Trevvz (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi,

The exhaust pipe on my Toro 38095 (SN: 4000154) recently broke and I've been unable to find a replacement part as it's no longer produced on sites I've visited. The part number is 39-1800. Does anyone have any leads on where I could get this replacement part?

The hole to the manifold is also threaded and I've considered using a nipple with flexible exhaust piping. I found a 1" nipple that fits but have been unable to find flexible exhaust piping to go from that end to the muffler opening. Let me know if anyone has done something similar aftermarket.

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Trevvz









Is it on a 10hp Briggs engine ?
Toro site: 38095 (SN: 4000154) - - > Parts – 1132 Snowthrower | Toro
Muffler #392101 Jacks Small Engines Search


.


----------



## Trevvz (Jan 23, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Trevvz
> View attachment 174115
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it's an 11hp engine. The muffler part you sent over appears to be correct but I am searching for the exhaust pipe that connects into it. The end the mounts to the manifold is connected to a flange that screws in. However, when I removed I saw that opening was threaded which is why I was attempting to find a workaround since I've been unable to locate the OEM part.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

*Model #*
38095
*Serial #*
4000001 - 4999999
*Product Name*
1132 Snowthrower
*Product Brand*
Toro
*Product Type*
Snowthrowers
*Product Series*
Snowthrower, Two Stage Large Frame
*Swath*
32 inch
*Discharge*
Two Stage
*Engine/Motor Manufacturer*
Briggs & Stratton 252416-0677-01 
*Engine/Motor Size*
11 hp
the pipe is listed as #24 part number 39-1800 EXHAUST PIPE in the engine assembly section Parts – 1132 Snowthrower | Toro
where ebay?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Trev, Do you have a pic of that pipe/muffler/exhaust system that you need???

I bought and stripped several of those Toro's for the engine to be put in a garden tractor. I changed the exhaust on the engine to fit the tractors, but I'm sure I still have the exhaust parts. But they aren't labelled or inventoried, that's why I need pix to go by.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Trevvz (Jan 23, 2021)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Trev, Do you have a pic of that pipe/muffler/exhaust system that you need???
> 
> I bought and stripped several of those Toro's for the engine to be put in a garden tractor. I changed the exhaust on the engine to fit the tractors, but I'm sure I still have the exhaust parts. But they aren't labelled or inventoried, that's why I need pix to go by.
> 
> GLuck, Jay


Hi Jay,

Here are some pictures. It should all be one piece but the pipe broke off at the mounting flange.


----------



## Trevvz (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## JJinQC (Jan 18, 2021)

An option may be to have the whole thing brass soldered.

Or use a direct muffler that screws directly into the head with a locknut (shown on the parts diagram on eReplacementparts.for the 1981 38095 model, page E, items 300, 302) but I assume that the offset of your broken part is there for a reason (avoid going through the motor cover? I own a Toro 726 that has this muffler arrangement, but mine is a 7HP motor)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I searched and it looks like it's no longer available. You might try calling some local small engine repair shops to see if someone has one on a shelf in the back.








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com





.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The pipe itself still looks to be in pretty good shape and maybe chipping, scraping and wire brushing that muffler cement away and DIY or find someone to braze or weld it back together and then make sure there is some support for the muffler itself. I'm wondering if maybe a mounting bolt or two for the muffler rattled loose so the mufflers weight was hanging off the end of that pipe and caused the break.


.


----------

